# Oden at practice!!



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/dreaming_of_oden.html#preview
:bananallama:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sending this to that douchebag (Paul Allen) of KFAN.

It's great to hear Oden dunking like he did before the surgery. Imagine how much stronger this kid is going to be with 6 more months of rehab.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/dreaming_of_oden.html#preview
> :bananallama:


lets hope mb had a stringer standing by with some footage.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

-Sonny- said:


> I'm sending this to that douchebag (Paul Allen) of KFAN.


Why? His comment was harmless. 

Your overreaction is similar to the one some "fans" had towards Chuck Swirsky for voting Bargnani on his ROY ballot.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Great to hear how Oden is coming along and even getting his feet wet.


I also want to point out the last paragraph about Joel


> Center Joel Przybilla did not practice Wednesday but said he will play Thursday against the Kings. Przybilla rolled his right ankle in Tuesday's game at Minnesota when he landed on Aldridge's foot. Przybilla did not start the second half against Minnesota, but returned later in the game. "The X-Rays were negative, but it's still all black and blue on the outside of my foot,'' Przybilla said. *"But I'll be fine. I'm going to play in all 82 games.'*'


I can't believe that Joel is finally having a healthy season. It sounds like he wants to prove his worth. Good to hear.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

GOD said:


> I can't believe that Joel is finally having a healthy season. It sounds like he wants to prove his worth. Good to hear.


And he wants Jay Jensen to kiss his butt after the last game of the season. hahaha

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/02/the_bet_82_games_and_a_puckere.html#more

But back to Oden, reading that gave me chills. I can't wait for training camp in October. Bring it on! Oden is going to be a BEAST down low.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

WOOHOO! <3 Oden!


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe they'll put him in for a few minutes the last few games of the season to give him/us a little taste? That would be awesome!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> Maybe they'll put him in for a few minutes the last few games of the season to give him/us a little taste? That would be awesome!


Not worth the risk.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Hap said:


> Not worth the risk.


What exactly is "the risk"?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

AudieNorris said:


> What exactly is "the risk"?


He needs more time to strengthen his knee. There's a huge difference physically between doing drills in practice and actually playing in a game.

Also, I'd hate to see him end his chance at ROY next year just for a couple token minutes at the end of this season.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Great News!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I nearly cried reading this. I can't wait for next season!!!! And I loved the quote from Joel. Go Joel!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

This has got to hype the players up a bit. Knowing that his days of holding up the middle are on the horizon and him being there running the plays makes that seem so real. Hopefully that translates to the court.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

AudieNorris said:


> Maybe they'll put him in for a few minutes the last few games of the season to give him/us a little taste? That would be awesome!


KP has said this absolutely will not happen. 

STOMP


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Spoolie Gee said:


> He needs more time to strengthen his knee. There's a huge difference physically between doing drills in practice and actually playing in a game.
> 
> Also, I'd hate to see him end his chance at ROY next year just for a couple token minutes at the end of this season.


Did someone actually confirm that he would be eligible for the R.O.Y. I find that hard to believe. The guy is getting paid 4.6 million for his rookie season. It is not like a Euro guy who comes over and is 30years old his rookie year. That technically makes sense. I really have no idea. Just wondering since I keep hearing it.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

chairman said:


> Did someone actually confirm that he would be eligible for the R.O.Y. I find that hard to believe. The guy is getting paid 4.6 million for his rookie season. It is not like a Euro guy who comes over and is 30years old his rookie year. That technically makes sense. I really have no idea. Just wondering since I keep hearing it.


Yes. He'll be eligible for ROY provided he does not play this season.


----------



## Drink Your Milkshake (Mar 13, 2008)

chairman said:


> Did someone actually confirm that he would be eligible for the R.O.Y. I find that hard to believe. The guy is getting paid 4.6 million for his rookie season. It is not like a Euro guy who comes over and is 30years old his rookie year. That technically makes sense. I really have no idea. Just wondering since I keep hearing it.


The reason you keep hearing it is because its a well known fact.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> What exactly is "the risk"?


Him coming back before he's 100% ready and over-compensating and injuring his other knee.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

AudieNorris said:


> What exactly is "the risk"?


Are you bloody serious?!?! What is the risk?!?!??! Dude are you for real?!???!?!???

Anyways... I liked this quote from Greg.



> "It was fun,'' Oden said, his practice t-shirt sporting a sweat-stained ring around his neck. "It felt good to get out there ... *and I wasn't hurting at all.*''


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

This is on ESPN's front page right now.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3291080


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

No pain, that's a bonus!! We'll see you next year GREG..... call it good at that! We blazer fans can wait for you big guy!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

<object classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0 width=430 height=400 id=embeddable_player><param name=allowFullScreen value=true /><param name=movie value=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf /><param name=quality value=high /><param name=bgcolor value=#000000 /><param name=FlashVars value=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=195 /><embed src=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf quality=high bgcolor=#000000 width=430 height=400 name=embeddable_player align=middle allowScriptAccess=sameDomain allowFullScreen=true type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer flashvars=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=195 /></object>

Hell ya!!

If you can't see the video, go here: http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/03/no_kneed_to_worry.html


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

For anyone near a TV, they're going to talk about Oden on ESPN's Around the Horn.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> <object classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0 width=430 height=400 id=embeddable_player><param name=allowFullScreen value=true /><param name=movie value=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf /><param name=quality value=high /><param name=bgcolor value=#000000 /><param name=FlashVars value=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=195 /><embed src=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf quality=high bgcolor=#000000 width=430 height=400 name=embeddable_player align=middle allowScriptAccess=sameDomain allowFullScreen=true type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer flashvars=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=195 /></object>
> 
> Hell ya!!
> 
> If you can't see the video, go here: http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/03/no_kneed_to_worry.html


Sweet, thanks for linking it up. Throw it down big man!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


yuyuza1 said:


> <object classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0 width=430 height=400 id=embeddable_player><param name=allowFullScreen value=true /><param name=movie value=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf /><param name=quality value=high /><param name=bgcolor value=#000000 /><param name=FlashVars value=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=195 /><embed src=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf quality=high bgcolor=#000000 width=430 height=400 name=embeddable_player align=middle allowScriptAccess=sameDomain allowFullScreen=true type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer flashvars=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=195 /></object>
> 
> Hell ya!!
> 
> If you can't see the video, go here: http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/03/no_kneed_to_worry.html


I would throw that dunk attempt right back in his face. :biggrin:


Thanks for the link . . . is it next season yet?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link dude. Awesome. I missed that dunk, very awesome. The guy still has lift. I can't wait to see him dunking over players in a real game.


----------



## iverigma (Apr 22, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> For anyone near a TV, they're going to talk about Oden on ESPN's Around the Horn.


anyone watched? what did they say about Oden?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*drools*


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it doesn't work for me


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Every time I see the word "practice" it makes me think of the famous Allen Iverson diatribe. And this video is so stupid it's funny.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5rmtO9_wzlI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5rmtO9_wzlI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

-Pop


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

he made it look so easy. 

if you look at his feet, he's standing well outside the charge circle, takes a baby step, elevates and dunks. dude has some serious length.

there are 300+ NBA players. why did *he *have to be the guy to start the season with microfracture?


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

mook said:


> there are 300+ NBA players. why did *he *have to be the guy to start the season with microfracture?


Because God wanted to give another team one more chance at a title...


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...big Oden Goosebumps!!!

Blazin' Blazers...rip City!!!


----------

